# Studio Finish Concealer



## BlueRose (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi girls

I want to get the Studio finish spf 35 concealer  but I dont know what is perfect for me..my face is pale and yellow lol don't know how to explain but I'm always look like a sick person..anyway can someone tell me what is the different between the  NW15  and  NC15 ..I dont want something that turns me yellow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






TIA


----------



## MirrorWhorexD (Jun 11, 2008)

NW is neutral warm. if your blood vessels look green under your skin, you're warm.

NC is neutral cool. if your blood vessels look blue under your skin, you're cool.

since you said your skin is yellow-ish, i'm guessing you're warm?


----------



## BlueRose (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MirrorWhorexD* 

 
_NW is neutral warm. if your blood vessels look green under your skin, you're warm.

NW is neutral cool. if your blood vessels look blue under your skin, you're cool.

since you said your skin is yellow-ish, i'm guessing you're warm?_

 

Thank you soooo much for your reply

yeah my skin is white but pale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so it looks like yellow and  you are right green but you wrote NW for both


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 11, 2008)

if you wear a foundation that is lighter than nc 35 then it will be wayyy too dark... 
if you're skin is in an NC shade, you need a concealer that is AT LEAST 2 shades lighter than your skin, and also i do not recommend you buy a concealer in an NC shadce because they tend to look greyish, i use NW20 studio finish concealer, and my studio fix powder is NC30.
hope this helps!


----------



## BlueRose (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeroSOUL* 

 
_if you wear a foundation that is lighter than nc 35 then it will be wayyy too dark... 
if you're skin is in an NC shade, you need a concealer that is AT LEAST 2 shades lighter than your skin, and also i do not recommend you buy a concealer in an NC shadce because they tend to look greyish, i use NW20 studio finish concealer, and my studio fix powder is NC30.
hope this helps!_

 
Thanks alot for your help
yeah I'm wearing foundation lighter than NC35~this shade will be dark for me... but I'm not using foundation from MAC for that I dont know if my skin is NC or NW
okay you mean that the studio finish concealer NC 15 and NW15 both will be too dark?


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 11, 2008)

oh, no... the NC35 will be too dark, not the NW15 or NC15.
and NC concealers in studio finish tend to look chalky and grey. I would say you should try the NW15 if you're pale, since that is the lightest shade and it won't look greyish like the NC15 will.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

If you are near a mac, you should get samples of both and try them. My skin is quite pink, and in MAC I'm an NW15 (or lighter...), but I use NC15 for under my eyes. Really, it depends on what you need it for.


----------



## BlueRose (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MirrorWhorexD* 

 
_*NW* is neutral warm. if your blood vessels look green under your skin, you're warm.

*NW* is neutral cool. if your blood vessels look blue under your skin, you're cool.

since you said your skin is yellow-ish, i'm guessing you're warm?_

 
Can someone correct please
which one has to be NW and NC for the blood vessels coz I want to know the correct info about them
thanks


----------



## miss_supra (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MirrorWhorexD* 

 
_NC is neutralizes cool. If your blood vessels look green under your skin, you're warm.

NW is neutralizes warm. if your blood vessels look blue under your skin, you're cool.

since you said your skin is yellow-ish, i'm guessing you're warm?_

 
^This is for foundation.

If you have a zit or redness use an NW shade.

If you are trying to correct dark circles that are blueish go for NC shades.

Most people use NW even if they are NC in foundation. 

Personally I am NC25, but I use NW20 concealer.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_^This is for foundation.

If you have a zit or redness use an NW shade.

If you are trying to correct dark circles that are blueish go for NC shades.

Most people use NW even if they are NC in foundation. 

Personally I am NC25, but I use NW20 concealer._

 
No, sorry its the other way round.  

If you want to conceal redness, go for NC as you dont want to add more warmth to a warm red spot...

To conceal undereye darkness go for NW to warm up the blueness / neutralise it.  

With foundation, you want to match the foundation to your undertones (unless you are very red or very yellow and will therefore use the opposite to neutralise it) 

With concealer you want to counteract it.  Honestly... VERY few people are NC for undereye concealers.. very few. 

You should be at least one number lighter than your foundation.  So Miss Supra is NC25 but NW20 for concealer and I am NC40 fndtn and therefore NW35 concealer.


----------



## BlueRose (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks ladies..umm I'm confused..there are different answers hehe
but I want it for blemishes and cover acne and also I got red spots on cheeks

I went to MAC they told me if you take light shade (NW15) it will show the blemishes!! so you have to use one shade darker!! and I bought NW20 but I want to exchange it now..I dont know I think my foundation will be lighter than the concealer...She confused me now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway girls thanks alot for your help


----------



## miss_supra (Jun 13, 2008)

I have always been you use NW for acne and redness because it helps hide it better because it neutralizes warm. Red and pink are warm colors. It doesn't make it look ashy and emphasize the the issue rather than help it.

Those that are NW are cool toned and those that are NC are warm toned. It's really confusing.


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 14, 2008)

also, if you have ever tanned before, and you tend to turn orangish, then you use an NC shade. if you get bronze, youre an NW shade.


----------

